
Scala Category Theory – Composition - algui91
https://elbauldelprogramador.com/en/scala-category-theory-composition/
======
algui91
This is my personal effort to learn Category theory and apply it in scala.

I know there are a lot of resources about Bartosz Milewski book, but you can
see why I think this may be helpful for others:
[https://github.com/elbaulp/Scala-Category-
Theory](https://github.com/elbaulp/Scala-Category-Theory)

